# Lawn Tractor tire gone flat?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well after a month of chasing a silly leak on the left rear tire of my lawn tractor I got to the point that I found a inner tube for the tire and had it put in. I never found the where the leak was, sometimes I would go a week and no leak and other times I would go a couple hours and stop at the my shed and refill the tire. I will NOT use fix a flat but I will use slime in the tube. I took the thing to the local tire store and had them check and they found nothing, no nail, thorn or anything. Well that takes care of the problem and the last time I had some thing done this way I ended up using the tractor with the tube in it for 10 years, I just hope it last as long.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Michael,

More than likely a small pinhole in the weld that put the two halves of the rim together... Tube should fix that PITA!!!

Dean


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I had the same problem and was debating whether or not to find a tube for one of my front tires.  While shopping at Wallyworld for some DFA, I came across some Slime. I gave it a try and it worked. I will find an inner tube for the tire if it starts leaking again. I think the Slime loses it's sealing abilities over time, and you have to add more.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah Dean, That is one of the things I suspected. The others were at the bead or in the thread, but who knows. I just do not hunt for the leaks anymore because with a 2-ply tire it is a joke not to have tubes. I did get lucky in the fact I found a tube at a place going out business, Mom and Pop store that the owner is retiring and no one wanted to take it over. The only thing is the fact he only had the one tube for the rear for $5.00 and one for my front tires at the same price. I will store the front tube until I need it in the future and then put it on. Just wish he had 2 of each but thats way the cookie crumbles. the funny thing is it cost me $7.00 to have the tube installed, Today was the last day of the closeout at the lawn mower shop so I got lucky on that.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Yeah Dean, That is one of the things I suspected. The others were at the bead or in the thread, but who knows. I just do not hunt for the leaks anymore because with a 2-ply tire it is a joke not to have tubes. I did get lucky in the fact I found a tube at a place going out business, Mom and Pop store that the owner is retiring and no one wanted to take it over. The only thing is the fact he only had the one tube for the rear for $5.00 and one for my front tires at the same price. I will store the front tube until I need it in the future and then put it on. Just wish he had 2 of each but thats way the cookie crumbles. the funny thing is it cost me $7.00 to have the tube installed, Today was the last day of the closeout at the lawn mower shop so I got lucky on that. *



Its a joke for mfg. to have 2 ply tires on new machines in the first place. The price of a tire is pennies and 4 to 6 ply are available for only a few dollars difference than 2 ply's.....Slime will last for quite a while, and will be better than tubes because the tube once punctured cant reseal itself, Slime will.....you just have to make sure you add enough based on the size of the tire....

got rid of my 2plys(many flats) and havent had a flat since

Ducati


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

'got rid of my 2plys(many flats) and havent had a flat since

Ducati'

Hi Duc, 
Nice to see you A "Round" again! I know, it's a lame attempt at humor!
But the thought is genuine!
Dean


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *'got rid of my 2plys(many flats) and havent had a flat since
> 
> Ducati'
> ...


I never left actually....had to travel for 3 days back to back
but all is well....

I appreciate your genuine sincerity..

Ducati


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The last time I tubed a 2-ply it lasted ten more years. I did also slime the tube after I got home and I had never a problem again. The first time slime was not available so it was just a straight tube. Just go look for a 22X9.50-12NHS 4-ply and good luck finding that size at a price you can afford. For me $12.00 is a heck a lot cheaper then a new tire when the other tire is fine in wear and such.:wontshare


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I never left actually....had to travel for 3 days back to back
> but all is well....
> 
> ...


We could be working on the next Guinness Record Duc!! Then What:question: 
:friends: 
Dean


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *The last time I tubed a 2-ply it lasted ten more years. I did also slime the tube after I got home and I had never a problem again. The first time slime was not available so it was just a straight tube. Just go look for a 22X9.50-12NHS 4-ply and good luck finding that size at a price you can afford. For me $12.00 is a heck a lot cheaper then a new tire when the other tire is fine in wear and such.:wontshare *


Wouldnt that be a size 23" tire?? 23 x 9.5 -12 to be more specific? just wondering.....$43.08 per

The two sites I know of are www.cedarrapidstire.com and
www.tiresunlimited.com

I agree $12 bucks is cheaper....but I find the benefits of a 4ply are worth it...

Ducati


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Wouldnt that be a size 23" tire?? 23 x 9.5 -12 to be more specific? just wondering.....$43.08 per
> 
> The two sites I know of are www.cedarrapidstire.com and
> ...


Ducati, The size is the 22 X9.5-12. This is the size tire for my John Deere L-120 and it is the same size for the L-130, I copied the numbers off the sidewall of the tire. When JD came out with the Scott's 2048 they specified this size. The only source I have found is Carlisle tire (the maker of the tire). Kind of gives John Deere a exclusive source right now as most companies do not currently carry this odd ball size. I got lucky on the tube because it stated 21-23X9.5-12. So for now the cheap method will work and even if I do upgrade tires at a later time I will still put a tube in them.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Ducati, The size is the 22 X9.5-12. This is the size tire for my John Deere L-120 and it is the same size for the L-130, I copied the numbers off the sidewall of the tire. When JD came out with the Scott's 2048 they specified this size. The only source I have found is Carlisle tire (the maker of the tire). Kind of gives John Deere a exclusive source right now as most companies do not currently carry this odd ball size. I got lucky on the tube because it stated 21-23X9.5-12. So for now the cheap method will work and even if I do upgrade tires at a later time I will still put a tube in them. *


The next size tube up would work fine also it just wont have to expand as much!!
Dean


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

True Dean, the next size up will also work but I was just lucky that I found what I found and the old mom and pop place only had 5 tubes and only 2 of them that fit my lawn tractor or aywhere near the size I wanted.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

tubes are the way to go IMHO. Ya they can leak also, but seem to hold air MUCH longer, then the "tubeless" tires they have do. 

Now come wear out time, DEFENLY pop [ha ha bad pun  ] for some 4 plys. MUCH better!! Ann if the tractor has an odd ball size tire, I see know reason why you could not go up or down one size. You would have to go with two, and make sure there is no rubbing[doupt its THAT tight of a fit] and would have to relevel the deck.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Ducati, The size is the 22 X9.5-12. This is the size tire for my John Deere L-120 and it is the same size for the L-130, I copied the numbers off the sidewall of the tire. When JD came out with the Scott's 2048 they specified this size. The only source I have found is Carlisle tire (the maker of the tire). Kind of gives John Deere a exclusive source right now as most companies do not currently carry this odd ball size. I got lucky on the tube because it stated 21-23X9.5-12. So for now the cheap method will work and even if I do upgrade tires at a later time I will still put a tube in them. *


Thanks for this info....You would not have a problem at all going to the "more standard" 23 x 9.5 x 12 if you chose. I would imagine JD would be charging a heck of a lot for the "slightly smaller 22" tire. I wouldnt feel obligated to stick with that size all all, just because JD specifies it. 
If you look at the measurements, or actually measure what you have you will find the actual sizes vary greatly to what is stamped on them. For example my Cub 3204 which had stamped 23" tires from Cub (actually Carlisle Turf Pro') were literally 2" smaller then the stamped size. When I replaced all tires, it made the machine feel even bigger, gave me more ground clearance and increased my weight load tolerance (no tire squat) greatly...
Not bad for a under $200 upgrade. I run my tires over glass and debris and I have yet to have a flat, and they havent leaked a slow leak yet either. Not to mention they self clean themselves much better.....just my experience

Also when I had my snow thrower attached on the older 2plys, I didnt like the amount of squat that was occuring. The blower is a 300lb attachment, and when I switched tires they didnt even flex under the same load...

Ducati


----------

